# FR: in Switzerland



## PoisonedQuill

Hi. I need some help... When do we say "à la Suisse" and when "en Suisse"? I mean as a translation of "in Switzerland": "I live in Switzerland", "I spent a summer in Switzerland", "it's colder in Switzerland than in Spain", etc, etc, etc (you can make up your own examples, I just want to learn the rule, in case there's any). Thanks a lot.


----------



## Canaveral

Hi PoisonedQill

The rule is simple . We don't say "à la Suisse" only "*en Suisse*"
J'habite en Suisse
J'ai passé l'été en Suisse
Il fait plus froid en Suisse qu'en Espagne.

Bonne journée


----------



## *marie*

à la suisse is less common and refers to the swiss way : il parle à la suisse = il parle lentement; il cuisine à la francaise , je l'aime à lítalienne, etc... It is much less common than EN suisse, which refers to a location.

marie


----------



## marget

En is used with feminine singular countries to express in or to.  These countries end in an unaccented e, as do Suisse and Espagne.  Of course, there are some exceptions, such as Mexique, which is masculine.


----------



## Peter&Steven

marget said:


> En is used with feminine singular countries to express in or to.  These countries end in an unaccented e, as do Suisse and Espagne.  Of course, there are some exceptions, such as Mexique, which is masculine.



I didn't know this rule : countries that end in an unaccented "e" are feminine. But it works (almost as always in French)!!!


----------



## pnok

*marie* said:


> à la suisse is less common and refers to the swiss way : il parle à la suisse = il parle lentement; il cuisine à la francaise , je l'aime à lítalienne, etc... It is much less common than EN suisse, which refers to a location.
> 
> marie


 
il cuisine à la francaise = French cuisine
je l'aime à lítalienne = cuisine?, vie?, amour?
il parle à la suisse = il parle lentement *LOL*


----------



## GEmatt

*marie* said:


> à la suisse is less common and refers to the swiss way : il parle à la suisse = il parle lentement; il cuisine à la francaise , je l'aime à lítalienne, etc... It is much less common than EN suisse, which refers to a location.
> 
> marie


Agreed. I think it refers to "à la *façon/manière* suisse, française, grècque.." etc.


----------



## *marie*

Actually i lived in Switzerland for a few months and it wasn't that slow ;-))
Je l'aime à l'italienne, Pnok, refers to a song, i dont know what it really means, maybe passionate love ?

marie


----------



## Maître Capello

*marie* said:


> Actually i lived in Switzerland for a few months and it wasn't that slow ;-))


Oui, mais les préjugés ont la vie dure


----------



## Peter&Steven

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais les préjugés ont la vie dure



c'est sûr...


----------



## Montaigne

There is a franco-french expression "boire en suisse" which would be approximately translated "to drink on the quiet".
No offense!


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> There is a franco-french expression "boire en suisse" which would be approximately translated "to drink on the quiet".
> No offense!


Encore une expression détournée du sens original… Tsss !   A la base elle désigne le fait qu'en Suisse (en tout cas dans le canton de Vaud) on n'utilise/ait (les traditions se perdent !) qu'un seul gobelet qui passe de main en main…

C’est une forme de communion. Cette communion suit un protocole immuable, qui remonte à l’origine du gobelet vaudois. Le verseur boit toujours le premier. Puis il passe le godet à son voisin, de gauche ou de droite, suivant les régions. Un seul verre est utilisé. S'il y en a un qui _lole_ (qui tète, en vaudois) et fait attendre les autres, on lui dit alors : « Loue l'Eternel, mais pas le verre ! »

Selon la légende, le petit verre aurait été inventé par les Vaudois sous l’occupation bernoise. Leurs Excellences de Berne voulaient interdire l'alcool à ces ivrognes de Vaudois. Malins, ceux-ci auraient conçu un godet facile à cacher dans leurs poches de paysan.

La vérité est plus prosaïque. Le premier verre vaudois date de 1822. Il ressemblait à un verre à dents qui pouvait contenir 1,4 dl, ce qui correspond à un dixième de pot vaudois de l'époque (1,4 litre). Le « petit » que nous avons aujourd'hui était à l'origine un verre de cave. Le vigneron l'utilisait pour goûter son vin, qu'il tirait au guillon (fausset, en vaudois). Le propriétaire du domaine dégustait en premier pour s'assurer que le vin fût buvable, puis passait le verre à ses invités. Une tradition qui s'est poursuivie hors des caves…


----------



## pnok

GEmatt said:


> Agreed. I think it refers to "à la *façon/manière* suisse, française, grècque.." etc.


 
Sorry for the *LOL* concernig the Swiss slow speaking - but I couldn't help myself.
I also lived in the French speaking Switzerland for some time - enjoyed it very much! And I also heard that cliché. And neither could I confirm it - it was pretty quick.
To make it perfectly clear, I have a high esteem for your country. But in the context, the  was obligatory.


----------



## Montaigne

Maître,
Tu m'enchantes.
Je me propose de boire à ta santé et doucement mais pas en douce un déci de fendant.


----------



## GEmatt

> Sorry for the *LOL* concernig the Swiss slow speaking - but I couldn't help myself.


That'salrightnowpleasedon'tusetheforumasachatboardorthethreadwillbeclosedthankyou.


----------



## itka

Très intéressante, MC, cette explication de l'expression "boire en suisse". 
Je ne savais pas exactement son sens, il me semble qu'on l'emploie surtout pour dire que quelqu'un boit seul, sans offrir de son vin à personne... En fait, c'est tout le contraire ! Je me disais aussi...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Très intéressante, MC, cette explication de l'expression "boire en suisse".
> Je ne savais pas exactement son sens, il me semble qu'on l'emploie surtout pour dire que quelqu'un boit seul, sans offrir de son vin à personne... En fait, c'est tout le contraire ! Je me disais aussi...


Effectivement. Je dirais même que de nos jours on ne l'emploie qu'*exclusivement* pour dire qu'on boit tout seul… Encore une fois, les expressions, tout comme les préjugés, ont la vie dure !


----------



## PoisonedQuill

Thanks for your answers. I knew that "à la" means "in the way of" (it's the same in Spanish: "a la") but I thought it could also replace "en" in some cases. I studied French years ago and I have this memory (apparently mistaken) that back then I was never sure if I should use "à la" or "en". All clear now. Thanks.


----------



## omahieu

PoisonedQuill said:


> but I thought it could also replace "en" in some cases. I studied French years ago and I have this memory (apparently mistaken) that back then I was never sure if I should use "à la" or "en".



Indeed, you can say 'Je suis à la cave' for example. It's just not used for countries.


----------



## PoisonedQuill

omahieu said:


> Indeed, you can say 'Je suis à la cave' for example. It's just not used for countries.



Oh, that must be it. Thanks for clearing that up (I was wondering where that memory came from  ).


----------

